# Photoshop



## TinaDenni (Nov 24, 2009)

As a Professional Website Design designer I observe the Photoshop set up screen more than a few times a day. I can with no trouble remember what every one looks similar to, from 5.0 to CS3. This got me speculating: What did the establish screen seem like previous to I ever used Photoshop? After a number of investigations I was capable to find the Photoshop introduce screen from the very primary retail adaptation all the line of attack until CS3. Take a saunter down reminiscence lane and see how numerous of these you keep in mind and find out the modest early stages of the worlds most influential representation editor.

Photoshop 1.0.7: The extremely initial retail version of Photoshop, and the eye that would come into view for a lot of startups.

Photoshop 2.0.1: The subsequently adaptation commenced color to the display. Become aware of the eye in the lens.

Photoshop 2.5: Version 2.5 had an indistinguishable splash, even though you no longer had to be on the same wavelength no matter which to carry on. This was too the primary description to be ported over to Microsoft Windows.

Photoshop 3.0: Photoshop 3.0 sustained with the paint palette. The eye has now enthused on to film narrow piece. This adaptation of Photoshop pioneered layers, somewhat that each designer on Earth uses. Tabbed palettes also connected the club, allowing more gear in the same quantity of space.

Photoshop 4.0The palette and film are at the present disappeared, and the eye has been converted into the attraction. Photoshop 4.0 brought about modification layers and proceedings. Proceedings are a life hoarder for any person who has done rhythmic tasks.

Photoshop 5.0: Photoshop 5.0 brings reverse a camera lens. 5.0 also launched the olden times palette, allowing numerous undo. Type also remained editable; up to that time it was rasterized as almost immediately as you absent the type tool.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 24, 2009)

Your point?


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 25, 2009)

He spends to much time interested in the startup screen of Photoshop than his job?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 26, 2009)

Links were removed from the bottom of the post -- I can say with 100% certainty that this is simply a spammer or spam-bot reposting some text on Photoshop that they did not write themselves.

My vote = ban 'em.  Ban their whole IP.


----------

